# Disinfecting wipe destroyed my lacquered furniture



## samguan (Nov 29, 2014)

Been using disinfecting wipes from Costco to clean my lacquered desk and coffee table. Never realized until today that when I look at the table at a certain angle, the whole desk is full of residue stains, whenever I use the wipe, I always follow by a dry cloth to dry the desk and never expected to have a problem like this...

I tried everything, can't get those things off.. any recommendations??

This is the desk that I have:
http://www.structube.com/en/office/desks/53001010-adel

It's really to capture the stains with a camera but here is an idea. In reality, if you look at it at a certain angle you see the whole table of dried liquid residue.

I'm not an expert in wood working or anything of that nature, just looking for some non-destructive cleaner to try.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

most of my cleaning is done with glass plus. Its got pretty much nothing in it... no ammonia or anything else. Im unaware of anything that it is not safe with.

whether it will restore what you have there I doubt.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's difficult to tell from the picture. I'm sure the furniture can be lightly rubbed with 0000 steel wool and then rubbing compound to clean it up.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> Been using disinfecting wipes

The liquid in disinfecting wipes is alcohol. Alcohol is a solvent for lacquer so it's not a surprise that they would damage the finish on your desks. Alcohol will damage many finishes so get rid of the "wipes".


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

My 3 year old son likes to clean, so my wife gave him the same Costco wipes that you used. He gave our oak railing a good cleaning and stripped all of the finish off and some of the stain as well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jophus14 said:


> My 3 year old son likes to clean, so my wife gave him the same Costco wipes that you used. He gave our oak railing a good cleaning and stripped all of the finish off and some of the stain as well.


Looks like that is a job for paint stripper. I would leave it for now and wait until spring when the weather warms up. No remover works well below 70 degrees.


----------

